# [ALSA/SoundBlaster Live!] Nie widzi sterowników

## sch

Witam, mam problem, mianowicie:

Przy starcie systemu dostaje takie oto komunikaty;

```
Could not detect custom alsa settings. 

Loading all alsa drivers.

Unable to find alsa drivers. have you compiled alsa drivers correctly?

Error: Failed to load neccesary drivers.
```

A także juz po uruchomieniu Xów:

Informacyjna wiadomość podsystemu aRts:

```
Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
```

Obsługe Alsa włączoną mam w kernelu. Kernel 2.6.11.5-pepek3. Zainstalowane alsa-utils, alsa-tools, alsa-firmware.

Po starcie, gdy włączam xmms i próbuje odtworzyć mptrójkę otrzymuje komunikat:

failed to opne audio output: 1.2.10 wtyczka wyjściowa ALSA

Gdy próbuje właczyc alsamixer:

```
sch@gentoo ~ $ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

ale gdy zrobie /etc/init.d/alsasound stop otrzymuje:

```
gentoo sch # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                        [ ok ] 
```

i potem etc/init.d/alsasound start otrzymuje:

```
gentoo sch # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_ca0106 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs4281 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs46xx ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-emu10k1-synth ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

I w xmms muzyka gra. Ustawienia w alsamixer są takie jak pozostawiłem je przed wyłaczeniem systemu. Ale dźwięków systemowych nie mam, także testowanie w centrum sterowania daje ciszę.

Moja karta dźwiękowa to SoundBlaster Live! 1024.

Proszę pomóżcie, jestem naprawdę początkującym gentooistą, napisałem wszytsko co początkujący linuxowiec może 'wymyśleć' więc proszę piszcie 'na chłopski rozum'  :Smile:  chcę używać linuksa [alsa+jack] do tworzenia muzyki.

Pozdr.

----------

## bacouch

A masz ustawiony plik /etc/modules.d/alsa ? Moj dla przykladu wyglada nastepujaco:

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=2
```

----------

## crs

Musisz skompilowac i załadować (jeżeli dasz jako moduł) obsługę Twojej karty. Moduł będzie się nazywał emu10k1. Masz to w jajku lub w jako moduł?

----------

## Belliash

 *bacouch wrote:*   

> A masz ustawiony plik /etc/modules.d/alsa ? Moj dla przykladu wyglada nastepujaco:
> 
> ```
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 

To nie jest konieczne.

Mi dziala Live bez tego.

2) Modul jest, przeciez pisze podczas alsasound start ze laduje snd_emu10k1.

----------

## muchar

Zmieniłem temat na bardziej czytelny dla forumowiczów. "Problem" jest zbyt ogólne i może oznaczać dosłownie wszystko.

----------

## n0rbi666

obsluga alsy wkompilowana w kernel czy zbudowana jako modul ?

zaznacz w kernelu tylko emu10k1 - wiecej nie jest potrzebne

jak masz modul - wgrywasz go przy starcie ? masz wpis snd_emu10k1 w /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 ?

no i konfiguracja /etc/modules.d/alsa wg mnie jest konieczna ....

----------

## Bako

jeszcze lepszym wyjsciem bedzie wlaczenie w jajku tylko "Sound card support", a pozniej:

```
emerge alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-lib alsa-tools alsa-headers alsa-utils
```

Co prawda mam audigy 2, ale tez korzystam z emu10k1

ps. w make.conf musisz dopisac:

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

----------

## keman

A ja mam to zrobione zupełnie inaczej, i co najwazniejszcze działa, i nie wypluwa żadnych błędu  :Very Happy: 

Mam skompilowane, wszytsko co jest defaultowo z alsą, jako moduły, i tylko jeden sterownik, ten od AC97.

Dopisałem go do modules.autoload.d , zemergowałem alsa-utils, i to wszystko  :Very Happy: 

Dodatkowow, alsaconfig, zawsze mi coś psuł, i musiałem usuwac konfiguracje alsy  :Smile: 

Używam AC97, ale to chyba jedyna różnica  :Smile: 

Z tego wynika, że ile userów, tyle sposobów  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## RAIH

 *keman wrote:*   

> A ja mam to zrobione zupełnie inaczej, i co najwazniejszcze działa, i nie wypluwa żadnych błędu 
> 
> Mam skompilowane, wszytsko co jest defaultowo z alsą, jako moduły, i tylko jeden sterownik, ten od AC97.
> 
> Dopisałem go do modules.autoload.d , zemergowałem alsa-utils, i to wszystko 
> ...

 

napisz moze jak zrobiles to dokladnie ja mam problem z zintegrowanym AC97 mam kernela 2.6.12-r4 jak kompilowalem jajko to znalazlem w opcjah zintegrowanyuh ac97 i zaznaczylem no ale dzwiek nie robi wogule napisz po koleji  co mam emerg-nąć i co poustawiać zeby to chulało ! jakies moduy do autoloadu  ? (dzienki z góry)

----------

## Belliash

on am to zle zrobione.

sterownikow do kart dzwiekowych nie laduje sie na "sztywno".

Powiedzcie lepiej dlaczego podczas startu alsa wywala taki blad a po zalogowaniu sie mozna ja juz normalnie wystartowac komenda /etc/init.d/alsasound start? Slaczego przed zalogowaniem sie nie widzi sterownikow?

----------

## keman

@RAIH 

Tak sprawa wygląda. w kernelu-2.6.12-nitro5

```
 Device Drivers ==> Sound ==> <*> Sound card support ==> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

 <M> Sequencer suppor

 < >   Sequencer dummy client  

 <M> OSS Mixer API 

 <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API)

 [*] OSS Sequencer API

  PCI devices  --->     

   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller       

```

Teraz dajemy

```
emerge alsa-utils

rc-update add alsasound default
```

do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
snd-intel8x0
```

po reboocie dałem 

alsamixer

i ustawiasz co trzeba (general i pcm )

U mnie działa, nie ma żadnych problemów, i napewno nie robi żadnego bałaganu w systemie  :Smile: 

@rafkup : gdy nie miałem dopisanego snd-intel8x0 do /etc/modules.autoload.d , alsa nigdy nie ładowała tego modułu - ładuje tylko mixery (oss itd. , nie mam jak teraz sprawdzić, dokładniej dwie sztuki).

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## sch

No i narobiłem, wyłączyłem obsługe ALSA i karty w kernelu, i zemergowałem alsa-driver, i pojawiło się coś takiego:

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

Po tym, nawet po zalogowaniu zatrzymaniu i ponownym stracie alsy otrzymywałem ten sam błąd co wyżej.

Więc usunałem alsa-driver, włączyłem Soundcard support i ALSA w kernelu, ale dalej jest to samo, jest jeszcze gorzej niz przedtem, pomóżcie choć to cofnąć, by było choć tak jak w pierwszym poście, wtedy po restarcie ALSA mogłem czegos posluchac, teraz to juz wogóle jest kaszanka :/  alsamixer także nie startuje..

Jestem naprawde bardzo bardzo świeży w linuksie..Last edited by sch on Mon Jul 18, 2005 1:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bako

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Powiedzcie lepiej dlaczego podczas startu alsa wywala taki blad a po zalogowaniu sie mozna ja juz normalnie wystartowac komenda /etc/init.d/alsasound start? Slaczego przed zalogowaniem sie nie widzi sterownikow?

 

moze dodales alsasound do default a nie do boot ?

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

----------

## Bako

sch, najpierw kompilujesz kernel a pozniej emergujesz alsa-*. Jesli kompilowales nowy kernel to znow musisz przeemergowac alsa-driver. 

Zreszta wszystko pisze w handbookach oraz na gentoo.org (i to nawet po polsku): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## cichy

sch: Robiles make clean przed rekompilacja kernela?

Uzupelnij tez /etc/modules.d/alsa bo z tego co widac jeszcze tego nie zrobiles mimo ze ktos juz o tym wspominal. U mnie wyglada to tak (SB Live! 5.1):

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Wklej co pokazuje dmesg na temat karty dzwiekowej. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## keman

Zaraz zaraz, czyli możliwe że musze miec dopisany modul, do modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 , dlatego, że dodawałem alsasound do default, i nie ładował tego moduły  :Smile: 

Sprobouje dodać go, do boot  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## sch

Witam ponownie, 

Napiszę teraz tak.

Na początku miałem, wiadomo, tak jak w pierwszym poście, wylaczalem alsa /etc/init.d/alsasound stop wlaczalem /etc/init.d/alsasound start i dzialalo, po wielu próbach wkurzylem sie i postanowilem wylaczyc alsa w kernelu i zainstalowac alsa-driver. I nie pomoglo to nic, a stalo sie jeszcze gorzej, bo nawet restart alsy nie pomagal, więc wkurzylem się drugi raz, zrobiłem emerge -C alsa-driver, znow wlaczylem w kernelu obsluge alsa, i dupa, dalej są te komunikaty które pojawiły sie po instalacji alsa-driver czyli:

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11.5-pepek3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa uzupełniłem wg waszych wskazówek, dalej jest to samo :/

alsasound dodane do boot 

dmesg wywala:

```
snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

```

Chłopaki pomócie, nie mam zielonego pojęcia co zrobic, dla mnie system bez dźwięku to nie system :/

Może choć jak to wsytzko "wyzerowac;)" i zacząc od początku..

----------

## milu

1. zainstaluj jeszcze raz alsa-driver i go odinstaluj - patrz na to co na końcu zostawi emerge - będzie lista plików, które usunął i których nie usunął

2. przy deinstalacji pozostaną na pewno moduły w /lib/modules... i być może jakieś inne pliki które to trzeba ręcznie wykasować

3. potem depmod -a

i sprawdź czy działa

----------

## _troll_

 *Bako wrote:*   

> jeszcze lepszym wyjsciem bedzie wlaczenie w jajku tylko "Sound card support", a pozniej:
> 
> ```
> emerge alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-lib alsa-tools alsa-headers alsa-utils
> ```
> ...

 ale czy ma to sens?? jesli kompilujesz nowe jajko, to potem jeszcze zawsze bedziesz musial kompilowac alsa-driver - to raczej nie ma sensu?? (chyba, ze sie bawisz w snap'y czy inna wersje developerska.... - ale zakladam, ze nie  :Wink:  ).

Anyway - dla jajek 2.4 nie ma alsy w kernelu i po to jest paczka alsa-driver. Dla jajek 2.6 alsa jest w kernelu (!) i nie ma chyba potrzeby instalacji dodatkowych paczek poza jadrem?

PS. alsa dostarczona z jajkiem powinna byc dostosowana do reszty kernela - najmniej inwazyjna metoda instalacji karty dzwiekowej  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## RAIH

NO to bezkitu rekompilacja mnie czeka jądra 

tylko jak to sie robi ? :Question: 

przed rekompilacjom trzeba cos zrobic?  napiszcie szybki kurs reinstalacji ! ! 

acha a moze ktos zna jakies linki albo cos z przykladowanymi ustawieniami jadra dla  przykladowo amd64 albo dla dla jakichs zintegrowanych urzadzen 

niby wydaje mi sie ze dobrze robie ale ..........

----------

## Bako

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ale czy ma to sens?? jesli kompilujesz nowe jajko, to potem jeszcze zawsze bedziesz musial kompilowac alsa-driver - to raczej nie ma sensu?? 

 

jak ktos gdzie napisal: "ile uzytkownikow gentoo, tyle wersji gentoo"  :Smile: . 

Mialem raz taki przypadek, ze nie moglem miec wiecej niz jednego zrodla dzwieku (np. jak mi kadu piklo to wywalal sie xmms), no i to zadecydowalo o emerge alsa-driver (alsa 1.0.8 miala ten sam problem i dopiero w 1.0.9 zostal on poprawiony).

----------

## _troll_

 *Bako wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   ale czy ma to sens?? jesli kompilujesz nowe jajko, to potem jeszcze zawsze bedziesz musial kompilowac alsa-driver - to raczej nie ma sensu??  
> 
> jak ktos gdzie napisal: "ile uzytkownikow gentoo, tyle wersji gentoo" . 
> 
> Mialem raz taki przypadek, ze nie moglem miec wiecej niz jednego zrodla dzwieku (np. jak mi kadu piklo to wywalal sie xmms), no i to zadecydowalo o emerge alsa-driver (alsa 1.0.8 miala ten sam problem i dopiero w 1.0.9 zostal on poprawiony).

 czyli tak jak napisalem  :Wink:  dopoki nie potrzebujesz nowszych wersji - nie ma to wiekszego sensu. ponadto jesli uzywasz roznych patchsetow, to spora ich czesc zawiera aktualizacje dla alsy w swoich latkach.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> NO to bezkitu rekompilacja mnie czeka jądra 
> 
> tylko jak to sie robi ?
> 
> 

 

To jest w handbooku - poczytaj.

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przed rekompilacjom trzeba cos zrobic?  napiszcie szybki kurs reinstalacji ! ! 
> 
> acha a moze ktos zna jakies linki albo cos z przykladowanymi ustawieniami jadra dla  przykladowo amd64 albo dla dla jakichs zintegrowanych urzadzen 
> ...

 

Osobiście zawsze robiłem jajko na czuja posiłkując się pomocą z menuconfig'a. Jeśli masz już skompilowane jajko to skopiuj obecny .config do nowej lokalizacji i make menuconfig. Jeśli robiłeś przez genkernel to zrób sobie nim. Na początek ustawienia genkernela powinny wystarczyć(nie zawsze; nie wiem jak jest na inne platformy niż x86).

----------

## Bako

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> NO to bezkitu rekompilacja mnie czeka jądra 
> 
> tylko jak to sie robi ?
> 
> przed rekompilacjom trzeba cos zrobic?  napiszcie szybki kurs reinstalacji ! ! 
> ...

 

wiesz jak zrob: zadzwon do tej osoby, co ci stawiala gentoo i ona pewnie to naprawi  :Smile: , bo przeciez musiales jakos przekompilowac jadro podczas instalacji systemu

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Pamietaj tylko o: 

[ ] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

i wczesniej "emerge udev"

----------

## n0rbi666

ale odchodzimy troche od tematu  :Wink: 

proponuje wywalic alsa-drivers

potem kompilacja kernela :

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m
```

potem dodac w /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 linijek : snd_emu10k1

na koncu : /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd_emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

potem emerge alsa-tools alsa-libs i powinno smigac

----------

## RAIH

[quote="Bako"] *RAIH wrote:*   

> NO to bezkitu rekompilacja mnie czeka jądra 
> 
> tylko jak to sie robi ?
> 
> przed rekompilacjom trzeba cos zrobic?  napiszcie szybki kurs reinstalacji ! ! 
> ...

 

BEZ KITU !!!!

Sam instalowałem gentoo a jadro kompilowałem recznie a nie genkernelem 

w handbooku coprawda jest o kompilacji jądra [z  niego korzytalem przy instalacji] a jest tez o rekompilacji ? nie widziałem

----------

## milu

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BEZ KITU !!!!
> 
> Sam instalowałem gentoo a jadro kompilowałem recznie a nie genkernelem 
> ...

 

To skompiluj je ponownie z tym, że przed wszystkim wydaj polecenie 

```
make clean
```

 to wyczyści źródła i nie usunie Twojej obecnej konfiguracji jeśli takowa była już tam wcześniej. Reszta kroków jest taka sama jak przy kompilacji jądra.

----------

## _troll_

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *RAIH wrote:*   
> 
> BEZ KITU !!!!
> 
> Sam instalowałem gentoo a jadro kompilowałem recznie a nie genkernelem 
> ...

 hmmmm.... od zawsze uzywam mrproper - zdaje sie lepiej czysci niz clean (szczegoly do trzeba zerknac, ale czegos-tam clean nie usuwa).

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> <ciach>
> 
> potem dodac w /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 linijek : snd_emu10k1
> 
> na koncu : /etc/modules.d/alsa
> ...

 jesli uzywasz skryptu startowego alsasound to nie jest to potrzebne - alsasound wszystko zaladuje z automatu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sch

No to jeszcze raz, przy starcie systemu wywala:

```
Could not detect custom alsa settings.

Loading all alsa drivers.

Error: Failed to load neccesary drivers.
```

oczywiscie arts wywala sie także

Gdy zrobie /etc/init.d/alsasound stop otrzymuje:

```
gentoo sch # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                        [ ok ] 
```

i potem etc/init.d/alsasound start otrzymuje:

```
gentoo sch # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_ca0106 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs4281 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs46xx ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-emu10k1-synth ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

plik /etc/modules.d/alsa jest ok

Dlaczego przy starcie przy dodanej alsie do boot lub do default alsa nie startuje? i dlaczego dopiero po recznym zatrzymaniu i uruchomieniu rusza.

----------

## Bako

a tak wogole, to uruchomiles: "alsaconf" pod rootem?

----------

## Belliash

 *Bako wrote:*   

> a tak wogole, to uruchomiles: "alsaconf" pod rootem?

 

A co to ma do rzeczy?

Jakby cos bylo z ALSA to by chyba w ogole nie startowala, nie? A przeciez z palca startuje. Gorzej z runlevelem.

----------

## Raku

może emerge sync i emerge -avuD pomoże?

kiedyś była jakaś walnięta wersja alsa-lib, na której miałem coś podobnego. W chwilę późńiej wyszło uaktualnienie

----------

## Bako

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *Bako wrote:*   a tak wogole, to uruchomiles: "alsaconf" pod rootem? 
> 
> A co to ma do rzeczy?
> 
> Jakby cos bylo z ALSA to by chyba w ogole nie startowala, nie? A przeciez z palca startuje. Gorzej z runlevelem.

 

tak sobie pomyslalem, ze blad:

```
Could not detect custom alsa settings. 
```

oraz

```
/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ] 
```

i na koncu

```
* Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers. 
```

sa spowodowane brakiem konfiguracji alsy, no ale tylko tak sobie "gdybam", bo nigdy nie mialem takiego problemu

----------

## Belliash

Widzisz, ja alsy tez nie konfigurowalem a dziala i wywala tylko ostrzezenie ze laduje wszystkie stery. A blad o mixerze jest dlatego ze jeszcze pewnie nie zdazyl ustawic regulacji glosnosci.

----------

## sch

alsaconf zrobilem, chyba nie sądzisz, że byłbym tak głupi i pisał tu nie zrobiąc wszytsiego tak jak "trzeba". Zresztą czy alsaconf wpisze czy nie, jest to samo, tyle, że po alsaconf mam większe trudności z usunięciem z sygnału trzasków spowodowanych trochę większym niż zwykle poziomem głośności (chodzi o ustawienia mixera).

----------

## Belliash

alsaconf jest do dupy, tego w ogoel nie powinno byc w gentoo, tak jak net-config'a nie ma i ludzie daja se rade.

----------

## qermit

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> alsaconf jest do dupy, tego w ogoel nie powinno byc w gentoo, tak jak net-config'a nie ma i ludzie daja se rade.

 Nie chcesz to nie używaj. Idąc tropem twojego rozumowania z gentoo powinny tez zniknąć takie rzeczy jak: rc-update, rc-status, etc-update, revdep-rebuild ... , bo wszystko można zrobić z palca i ludzie też by sobeie poradzili  :Smile:   Pozatym alsaconf jest standartowo w alsa-utils więc pretensje miej do developerów alsy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   alsaconf jest do dupy, tego w ogoel nie powinno byc w gentoo, tak jak net-config'a nie ma i ludzie daja se rade. Nie chcesz to nie używaj. Idąc tropem twojego rozumowania z gentoo powinny tez zniknąć takie rzeczy jak: rc-update, rc-status, etc-update, revdep-rebuild ... , bo wszystko można zrobić z palca i ludzie też by sobeie poradzili   Pozatym alsaconf jest standartowo w alsa-utils więc pretensje miej do developerów alsy 

 

Czep sie.

----------

